# Chariot Cougar und Schwalbe Big Apple



## elvis4u (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab auf unseren Chariot Cougar die Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35 (20") montiert. Nur scheinen die nicht so richtig auf die Felge zu passen. Man kann das am Reflexstreifen erkennen, der an einer Stelle deutlich weniger Abstand zur Felge hat. Hab schon mehrmals neu montiert, Reifen an der Flanke leicht gefettet und mit 4 bar aufgepumpt, damit er besser auf die Felge ruscht. Hat aber alles nichts gebraucht. Kann es sein dass die Felge gar keine richtigen 20" hat. Im Fahrbetrieb ist nichts zu merken, wenn man jedoch hinter dem Anhänger herfährt ist ein deutliches Schwanken zu erkennen. Ich fahre die Reifen übrigens mit nur einem bar, damit es unser kleiner ein bisschen gemütlicher hat. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich wieder die schmalen Original Reifen drauf machen soll. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die gleiche Kombi montiert und hat einen Tip für mich.

Danke und Gruß Michi


----------



## killercouch (16. Oktober 2012)

Fahre genau die gleiche Kombi, hab aber nicht solche massiven Probleme!

Hab den Reifen auch ordentlich aufgepumpt, soweit ich mich erinnere waren es sogar noch etwas mehr als 4 Bar. Der Reifen sitzt eigentlich ordentlich, der Reflexstreifen eiert aber auch ein bisschen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Reflexstreifen nicht ganz kreisrund geklebt ist und daher die "Eieroptik" kommt. Allerdings läuft der Reifen fast grade, wenn ich von hinten draufschaue.
Das verbleibende bisschen Geeiere würde ich darauf schieben, dass der Reifen mit den 0,8 bar, die ich fahre, wieder ein bisschen "in sich zusammenfällt", merkt man am leichten Faltenwurf an der Flanke.

Eiert denn der Reifen auch, wenn Du mal probeweise mit den 4 Bar fährst? Evtl. hat ja auch die Felge selber einen Schlag?

Ansonsten würd ich sagen: Einfach fahren, solange der Reifen nicht von der Felge springt ist alles gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab ähnliche Probleme am Burley, allerdings mit 16" und etwas geringerer Reifenbreite. Der Reflexstreifen ist in der Tat nicht konzentrisch aufgebracht und eiert dadurch immer, egal ob der Reifen "sitzt" oder nicht. Allerdings eiert der Reifen insgesamt auch auf der Felge. Habe mehrmals versucht, auch mit mehr Druck, hat nichts geholfen. Fahre 1 Bar und lass das so. Geht halt nicht besser


----------

